# how CONSERVATIVE is dubai ???



## abc_12 (Jul 22, 2012)

hhello....

im a muslim living in usa. i like it here but everybody just seems too liberal for me. in high school, about 40% girls are pregnant, almost all the students disrespect teachers, couples touch and kiss openly...

i feel very uncomfortable in these situations. is it alittle more conservative in uae? i heard there are lots of americans/europeans going there nowadays....are they making the country more liberal?


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Troll-O-Meter: 7/10.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

abc_12 said:


> hhello....
> 
> im a muslim living in usa. i like it here but everybody just seems too liberal for me. in high school, about 40% girls are pregnant, almost all the students disrespect teachers, couples touch and kiss openly...
> 
> i feel very uncomfortable in these situations. is it alittle more conservative in uae? i heard there are lots of americans/europeans going there nowadays....are they making the country more liberal?


actually you should be looking to move to Saudi Arabia. Perfect for a young female like you, and the right dosage of conservatism that you desperately need.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I haven't been able to find a bar like Jockey's in the USA as hard as I've tried!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Dubai is not very conservative compared to the rest of the Middle East, lots of tourists barely dressed at the shopping malls, but for sure more conservative than the USA. Sharjah is more conservative and so is Abu Dhabi. Or as rsinner suggests, you can look into Saudi, especially Riyadh


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

You forgot to complete the laundry list:, you only mentioned 40% getting pregnant in school
The rest of the supposed "ills" are:

A woman is raped every 2 minutes
80% of children dont know who their fathers are
95% of married people have affairs
children dont respect parents anymore


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> You forgot to complete the laundry list:, you only mentioned 40% getting pregnant in school
> The rest of the supposed "ills" are:
> 
> A woman is raped every 2 minutes
> ...


Interesting stats, where exactly did you pull them out of?

Seems like I would have been hooking up more if 95% of the married women are on the prowl 

And 80% don't know who their father is? Really? No wonder they don't respect them!


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> You forgot to complete the laundry list:, you only mentioned 40% getting pregnant in school
> The rest of the supposed "ills" are:
> 
> A woman is raped every 2 minutes
> ...


Also:
67% of people does not have medical coverage
Black people have 50% higher chance to be shot at
Asian people steal eer jerbs
A woman is likely to have a 30% lower salary than a man for the same job profile



> Interesting stats, where exactly did you pull them out of?


We are all accomplished self-proctologists. 

_75% of people does not believe in statistics_
_Ok, ok, I'll see myself out..._ :tongue1:


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

There are lies, lies and made-up statistics...


----------



## abc_12 (Jul 22, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> Dubai is not very conservative compared to the rest of the Middle East, lots of tourists barely dressed at the shopping malls, but for sure more conservative than the USA. Sharjah is more conservative and so is Abu Dhabi. Or as rsinner suggests, you can look into Saudi, especially Riyadh


ummmmmmm. ...i honestly dont care how people dress. but students in high school kissing, touching each other, and girls getting pregnant in high school is stuff i dont like. i dont want to go to saudi arabia beczus i dont want to wear abaya


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

abc_12 said:


> ummmmmmm. ...i honestly dont care how people dress. but students in high school kissing, touching each other, and girls getting pregnant in high school is stuff i dont like. i dont want to go to saudi arabia beczus i dont want to wear abaya


A private school in the US would seem to me to be a bit less drastic of a move. I am assuming you are a student but maybe a teacher and thus your concern about student behavior?

Your Daddy going to buy you a house somewhere just to get away from the perverts?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

My post was just a jab at an ever frequently used stick used to beat "the West" with.

I have lost count of how many times someone writes or mentions one or more of these jumbled stats to stress how the West/USA/First world ; Yahoo Maktoob is one such place where people just seem to recycle these made up statistics to show how bad _they_ are, while how good and moral _we _are .


----------



## abc_12 (Jul 22, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> You forgot to complete the laundry list:, you only mentioned 40% getting pregnant in school
> The rest of the supposed "ills" are:
> 
> A woman is raped every 2 minutes
> ...


:clap2:

CORRECT !!

well.....not in all of usa, but definately in the high schools/colleges of larger cities like los angeles, new york, dallas and ect. man, i just pray to God to get out of here. i cant tell you how sufficated i feel here. 

but i am thankful to God for all the financial help he has given us here.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

abc_12 said:


> :clap2:
> 
> CORRECT !!
> 
> ...


I wish i had a dirham for every person who leaves the West with delusions of living in the "morally upright East", and then finds out that things such as racism, double standards of law, bribery etc. can feel much worse than teenage girls getting knocked up in school

I know American Muslims who migrated to Yemen and Egypt because they thought people would be "moral" and "Islamic" there, and got the shock of their lives after seeing the sexual harassment of women, bad driving, corruption (in Egypt), and the 180 degree contrast with western living standards (in Yemen)

Nothing wrong with going to a foreign country: but dont go abroad just becuse you think the situation in your country is suffocating, go because you want to experience a foreign land which will have its own benefits and drawbacks.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

abc_12 said:


> :clap2:
> 
> CORRECT !!
> 
> ...


Where do you live? I would never live in one of the cesspools we call "inner" cities, but the part of Indiana I am from is more conservative than here in Dubai.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

abc_12 said:


> ...but i am thankful to God for all the financial help he has given us here.


How about be thankful for the American society that gives you the "financial help" and opportunity that you have ?

Like others are saying the following to those who don't like Dubai, "if you don't like it (in America), go back to your own country"...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I think the OP was born in America so the "if you dont like it, go home" thing wont apply to her


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

abc_12 said:


> hhello....
> 
> im a muslim living in usa. i like it here but everybody just seems too liberal for me. in high school, about 40% girls are pregnant, almost all the students disrespect teachers, couples touch and kiss openly...
> 
> i feel very uncomfortable in these situations. is it alittle more conservative in uae? i heard there are lots of americans/europeans going there nowadays....are they making the country more liberal?





Tropicana said:


> You forgot to complete the laundry list:, you only mentioned 40% getting pregnant in school
> The rest of the supposed "ills" are:
> 
> A woman is raped every 2 minutes
> ...


OP,
Wow, sounds like you are in the inner city or something. If so, then don't worry.... help is coming... most likely a new female Caucasian teacher (or African principal) will be hired and show all the bad kids that their actions are wrong and that school is for learning and not for sex, violence, etc. Although, initially they will rebel against this knowledge and fact, they will realize this slowly, since they will be taken on a field trip of some sort that will open their eyes. You will find they will abandon the pleasures of sex and gang life and embrace school subjects like science, math, english, and will be especially be keen on poetry. Don't believe me? Then, I provide proof.... LINK1, LINK2, LINK3, LINK4, LINK5. True Story. 

If you can't wait for this help, then maybe move to the suburbs or go to a private school. Moving to a different country to escape one type of school is not the smartest thing to do. Good Luck.




Beamrider said:


> Also:
> 67% of people does not have medical coverage
> Black people have 50% higher chance to be shot at
> Asian people steal eer jerbs
> ...


What does this have to do with the initial question? At least provide stats about schools in the US.
Also, 83% of all statistics are made up... :tongue1:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

indoMLA said:


> OP,
> Wow, sounds like you are in the inner city or something. If so, then don't worry.... help is coming... most likely a new female Caucasian teacher (or African principal) will be hired and show all the bad kids that their actions are wrong and that school is for learning and not for sex, violence, etc. Although, initially they will rebel against this knowledge and fact, they will realize this slowly, since they will be taken on a field trip of some sort that will open their eyes. You will find they will abandon the pleasures of sex and gang life and embrace school subjects like science, math, english, and will be especially be keen on poetry. Don't believe me? Then, I provide proof.... LINK1, LINK2, LINK3, LINK4, LINK5. True Story.
> 
> If you can't wait for this help, then maybe move to the suburbs or go to a private school. Moving to a different country to escape one type of school is not the smartest thing to do. Good Luck.
> ...


geez, all she asked is if Dubai is conservative or not.


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

indoMLA said:


> What does this have to do with the initial question? At least provide stats about schools in the US.


Lots of sex and drugs in fraternities and sororities.
103% of students drop off college.



> Also, 83% of all statistics are made up... :tongue1:


LIES! LIES, I TELLS YOU!

 :tongue1:


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> geez, all she asked is if Dubai is conservative or not.


Shhh, can't you see we're on a roll?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Beamrider said:


> Shhh, can't you see we're on a roll?


Yes I can see that 

You guys should open a 'Let's see who is the biggest smart ***' thread at The Sandpit and try to actually be helpful at the main forum. That would make a nice change!!


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Look, you can deal with a troll in two ways.

The second is having a little harmless fun.


----------



## abc_12 (Jul 22, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> I wish i had a dirham for every person who leaves the West with delusions of living in the "morally upright East", and then finds out that things such as racism, double standards of law, bribery etc. can feel much worse than teenage girls getting knocked up in school
> 
> I know American Muslims who migrated to Yemen and Egypt because they thought people would be "moral" and "Islamic" there, and got the shock of their lives after seeing the sexual harassment of women, bad driving, corruption (in Egypt), and the 180 degree contrast with western living standards (in Yemen)
> 
> Nothing wrong with going to a foreign country: but dont go abroad just becuse you think the situation in your country is suffocating, go because you want to experience a foreign land which will have its own benefits and drawbacks.


Well...I have visited Dubai in the past, and i liked it alittle better than here. I mean...it was more family oriented. Yes, i also know that some Middle Eastern countries are corrupted, but come on....even USA has a bad economy right now.


Of course...all countries have pros and cons, but I prefer Dubai


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

abc_12 said:


> Well...I have visited Dubai in the past, and i liked it alittle better than here. I mean...it was more family oriented. Yes, i also know that some Middle Eastern countries are corrupted, but come on....even USA has a bad economy right now.
> 
> 
> Of course...all countries have pros and cons, but I prefer Dubai


Abc, assuming that you are young of age, my suggestion is this: keep dreaming but be more realistic. For example, are you using religion to allow superiority or are your actually jealous/envious of your peers? After all, your very first sentence introducing yourself was that are a Muslim in America. That is a contradiction in terms, in so many ways, and it can't be easy to live with (being a Muslim in America).

Next. For the record. Young people kiss. They're supposed to so get over it. Teenagers and young adults are biologically driven to do so, and yes, that even includes you, regardless of what parents and/or society dictates they should and shouldn't do - so why is it that you don't want to be apart of that? 

And finally, what is it that you want to achieve in this move of yours to Dubai? We would all want to help you, but help you with what precisely?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

abc_12 said:


> Well...I have visited Dubai in the past, and i liked it alittle better than here. I mean_...it was more family oriented. _
> 
> Of course...all countries have pros and cons, but I prefer Dubai


Visiting and staying in a city can be worlds apart.

Dubai has its advantages, but AFAIK being "conservative" is not one of them. I can safely say that people dress more relaxedly here than in any city in the US. bar maybe Miami.

If you re talking about inner city neighborhoods in many large cities, yes, Dubai will feel better; but compared to random suburbia, Dubai wont be any more conservative .


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Yes I can see that
> 
> You guys should open a 'Let's see who is the biggest smart ***' thread at The Sandpit and *try to actually be helpful at the main forum*. That would make a nice change!!


That's no fun.... :tongue1:


----------



## Ohio State Sucks (Jun 12, 2012)

Beamrider said:


> Also:
> 67% of people does not have medical coverage
> Black people have 50% higher chance to be shot at
> Asian people steal eer jerbs
> ...



"There are three kinds of lies: lies, d**n lies, and statistics." Don't use numbers, just say what you feel.


----------



## abc_12 (Jul 22, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> Yes I can see that
> 
> You guys should open a 'Let's see who is the biggest smart ***' thread at The Sandpit and try to actually be helpful at the main forum. That would make a nice change!!


LOL......thats funny !


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> Visiting and staying in a city can be worlds apart.
> 
> ...
> If you re talking about inner city neighborhoods in many large cities, yes, Dubai will feel better; but compared to random suburbia, Dubai wont be any more conservative .


I just read where the average person on welfare in the US is receiving about $36,000 in benefits. Compare that to the temp labor tea boy we had a while back making 700 AED a month. 

There has to be areas here that are just as bad or worse than a US inner city.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

XDoodlebugger said:


> I just read where the average person on welfare in the US is receiving about $36,000 in benefits. Compare that to the temp labor tea boy we had a while back making 700 AED a month.
> 
> There has to be areas here that are just as bad or worse than a US inner city.


of course there are: but they are worse in terms of living standards, not crime or the things which causes the OP so much anguish


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> things which causes the OP so much anguish


Like making out?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

XDoodlebugger said:


> Like making out?


She hasn't discovered boys yet, I think... :eyebrows:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If someone is looking for a place less 'corrupt', think dubai would be one of the last places to look. It is the prostitute capital of the middle east... 

Maybe you should aim for abu dhabi or even more conservative, sharjah or rak or fujeirah, or depending what field you will be working in, maybe oman would be a better choice.


----------

